# Must be getting old- Ya think?



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Last night through this morning we had fairly stiff winds. Power out and probably will be all today. I went out to feed the animals to find that the top of another redwood came down. I just finished cleaning up the one from last week. I started working on it as it's across a fence. But it's pouring rain but just couldn't summon the energy to do a couple of hours of hard work before breakfast. I switched on the generator and came into the house to start the fire in the wood stove. Now I sit in front of the computer with no desire to get out the and fix it. I know guilt will drive me out sooner or later as the animals can't go out in the field til I fix that fence but for now- well I'm still typing all warm and drying out.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Don't fret about it, you deserve to be "all warm and drying out". If not for you those animals would have it a lot rougher than they do. They can wait a bit, animals don't have the same concept of time as we do anyway. Have a nice morning and get yourself ready to tackle the world again.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't know if'n its so much the "must be getting old" as it may just be the "oh, not again" syndrome.......
There is a difference - trust me, I know.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Well, since the whole world didn't end last night (Dec 21), you may have to fix it yet.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Ya but it's still raining and I will be out doing it in the rain anyway- since I managed to act like a lump all day yesterday. But at least the powers on.Me telling myself- go out, go out, go out, now now now.................


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I went- got enough clear in the pouring (think cold rain forest) rain to pull up part of the fence and re-string the hot wire. I couldn't even find part of fence. But it will do.Now it's roaring fire, wet clothes hanging on the chair and relaxing for a few hours. Now if I can get a day without rain, I'll fix it right..................


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah I must really be gettin old, too. Went to my favorite fast fod place and had look for the soda machine. Almost had to ask how to work the darn thing, too. It has a single hole to put a cup in with a touch screen having bout 50 selections, then you have more selections when your brand comes up. Technology - WOW! Guess I am lucky they still put your food on a try for you at the counter.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Seems to me you have earned a little laziness!


----------

